# Microphone/headset Static or something



## scorp1543 (Jul 27, 2008)

In my headset there is like a... buzzing noise.. low pitch.. very annoying, when i play games/music i cant hear it until there is for example no gun shots.. Also with my microphone, when i talk to people, they say they can hear a really loud hissing noise.. or a buzzing noise.. Its not the microphone or headset, the old ones were doing it too, i got a new headset and everything, Its still doing it. I think its the jack where it plugs into or something?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

A couple of things to check:
are the jacks clean? give them a wipe with an alcohol based solution (no - beer or wine won't do) like methylated spirits or those alcohol wipes you may find in a medicine cabinet.
are they plugged in firmly?
Double click on the volume control icon in the task notification area (or go to Control Panel > Sounds and Audio Devices > volume tab > Advanced) - you should have the volume controls showing - go to Options > Properties then click on the Playback button if it is not already selected - mute the microphone volume.
Sometimes if the microphone playback volume is up you get a bit of feedback noise. you may have to play with these settings if you have your mic coming through the Line in jack - just try different settings - remembering what your original ones were so you can go back to them if you muck something else up.
Also check to see if you have power cords lying on top of or close to microphone cable - some mic cables aren't shielded very well and pick up electrical interference from nearby electrical cords.
hope this helps


----------



## scorp1543 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have tried basically all of these, my mic is going through Pink Jack at the front, So its set to record. And i cant change it to playback, I have tried different things, But no luck. My original case was fine, It was until i changed to this new case....


----------



## scorp1543 (Jul 27, 2008)

Baha! I found a plugin at the back of my computer for a mic, No hissing what so ever! 1 problem left... I definitely know its the ports at the front now, but there is no where for my wireless headset to plug in apart from the front? i mean, the noise in the headset is not life threatening, But it can be annoying at some times All help appreciated


----------

